# Extract Gold From Cupellation Failure



## Jknolton79235 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello and thank you in advance.
I tried cupellation with my gold on top of portland cement. It . The cupel never absorbed the lead. Im left with a porous lead oxide and gold crust with some portland in it. Whats my best method to pull the gold from this failed purification??


----------



## butcher (Nov 12, 2021)

Lead or metal will not absorb into a bone ash cupel, magnesium cupel or cupel made of Portland cement .
The metal needs to be heated to redness in air to form oxides of the lead or base metal.

Scorification, where the metal is heated in a dish to redness in air or oxygen the material is scorified to form lead oxide, or other metal oxides before it is to be absorbed in the cupelling process.


----------

